# Web host Canaca.com Scam?



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

Well, my friends own a popular Halo 2 site, www.Halogrid.com Here we make movies, and show them for all to see. We film, edit, direct, and show any type of genre, all filmed in Halo 2. Anyways, the website's host Canaca.com is playing games.

There bandwidth overage was .$50 / Gb over. Seems reasonable. Well we hosted a video on our site, and it became SO POPULAR, that we were over 400 Gb of the limit within A DAY. By the end of the month, it was over 500 Gb. So the cost wasn't too big, and was reasonable to pay. UNTIL, Canaca.com CHANGED their overage fees to $6.00 /GB OVER! That is INSANELY high. They claim they never changed it, and I have emails to prove that. BY the end of month instead of having to pay a few hundred, we OWE over $3400!!! I talked to them, and they said they would waive half the fees, so we'd only have to pay $2,250. Well, I'm not that bright at math but that's DEFINATELY NOT HALF.

The owner of Halogrid.com talked to a sever administrator from Enfinity hosting, and he had to say this:



> "Dear Sir,
> 
> I represent Enfinity Hosting, a web company firmly established in the
> Halo community. I'm also a deep member of the community, and I'd like
> ...


Now, we need some proof here:

does anyone have PROOF that Canaca.com was $.50/GB over before the change? And what are you're thoughts about the Canaca.com scam. I heard many reviews about Canaca, and non good. Go seach for yourselves.

Anyways, post your thoughts, and if possible reply with some facts, etc.

Thanks,

--Shaun


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

well i sure love their terms... "NOT a certified web host"

boy i would sure feel safe 


spam is my vote :down:


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Hmm... sounds like you need to convince your friends to find another web host. What you have said would be good enough for me to say "Sayonara" to Canaca. I'm not sure if you want Enfinity hosting (the email seems a little dodgy), but I would find a new host all the same. 

Welcome to TSG!


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

BTW you may get more help in "Web Development" or "Reviews". I will request that this thread be moved to a better forum.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Ive heard of them, not so great reputation. 

I think the .50/GB is for if you need some extra, without going over, but i may be wrong, didnt see on site.


----------



## me_new (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello All

Well I can give you proof that they have been charging 6 USD in exceeded bandwidth, as stated in their TERMS OF USE.

Tell your friend to read the FINE PRINT before joining ANY firm.

Best of luck to you and yours!

canaca.com/contract.html

Enfinityhosting seems to have LESS bandwidth traffic then the apparent scam company, I wonder how much they charge for exceeded GB.

And I highly doubt the 'administrator' for enfinityhostin g.com called..


----------



## nikole (Jul 11, 2005)

Obviously some other random web hosting company would bash an existing one. I went on their website, and it says that they have "Expanded Network to 100,000 + Customers" 

I don't think 100,000 + customers are unsatisfied because then Canaca would be out of business. 

It sounds like your friend just doesn't want to own up to their own mistake :s and pay what they owe. 

Besides, I've known people who had sites with them for four years now. They said that it's always been $6/per GB exceeded. Maybe your friend didn't read the contract properly ?

If you don't have proof of them EVER charging $0.50/GB, then I think you're just making stuff up. 

Anyways, I agree with what the last person said .. you should really read the terms of use before you sign up for anything .. (duh)


----------



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

eh, i archived it all t he way back to 2001. It was always $6.00, which I brought up with the site owner. But everything is fine now, we've raised over $1,300, and the site is partially back up (Canaca sent me and email saying they un suspended our site because they miscalculated the amount of bandwidth used in June)..


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The efinity guy was giving you a line of bull to get you to sign up with his company, btw.
There is no official "certification" needed for webhosts, and as he's not a lawyer, he shouldn't be sending "legal" requests to another company on your behalf. $6.00/GB is expensive but its clearly allowed in their TOS.


----------

